# EMBALSES.NET > General >  I Concurso de fotografía embalses.net EDICIÓN

## perdiguera

Aquí se deben colgar, cuando llegue la hora, las fotos que los participantes quieran que participen en la categoría de editadas.


Aquí las bases del concurso.
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...775#post106775

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Aquí va mi aportación al concurso en la categoría de editadas.
Un hermoso chorro:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Saludos

----------


## daniel.cmiquel

*Espejo del mundo*



(Lago de espejo - Monasterio de piedra)

----------


## REEGE

Un Fresnedas soportanto su mayor avenida desde otra manera de ver éstas obras hidráulicas...
AGUA Y FUEGO en Fresnedas.

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Hola compañeros.

Vamos con una primera aportacion al concurso de fotografia.

Imagen de la presa de Cavallers, ubicada en pleno pirineo leridano a 1784 msnm. Construida en 1960, tiene una altura de 70 m. y 360 de largo.




Datos de disparo

_Fecha : 15-05-2011

Hora : 17:30

Camara : Nikon D300

Objetivo : Nikkor 14-24 mm. F/2.8G

Distancia focal de la toma : 14 mm.

Apertura de diafragma : F/5

Velocidad obturacion : 1/2000 segundo

Sensibilidad : ISO 200

Balance de blancos : Automatico_

Fichero RAW de 14 bits convertido y ligeramente retocado a JPG con software de Nikon View NX2

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Luján

El lema de la foto. No os olvidéis de que la foto ha de tener un lema (título).

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias Luján por el aviso.

Calima, daniel.cmiquel y María Fresnedas, por favor habéis de poner un lema en vuestras fotos, de acuerdo con las bases del concurso.

----------


## Luján

Cirros Negativos

----------


## tescelma



----------


## daniel.cmiquel

*Gemelos con fuerza*



(Desague de fondo - Embalse Tranquera)

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a los que han corregido las fotos.

----------


## soste

Desde el muro... hasta un poquito más allá.



Conversión y redimensionado de RAW 12 bits a jpg. Ajuste de niveles con View NX. Sin corregir la distorsión geométrica de la lente.

Cámara Nikon D3100
Lente Sigma 10-20 mm F3,5 EX DC
Focal 10 mm, diafragma f9, velocidad 1/500s, ISO 200, prioridad al diafragma

----------


## Zamorro

Embalse de Benagéber Aliviadero tipo Morning-glory por archer144, en Flickr

----------


## Luján

ILUMINACIÓN

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Hola compañeros

Vamos con la foto que faltaba de las dos permitidas en este apartado.

Larga exposicion nocturna en la presa o salto de Bierge; ubicada en el rio Alcanadre y al final de rutas impresionantes de barranquismo de la sierra de Guara.


*Luz en la noche*



Datos de disparo

Fecha : 24-02-2013

Hora : 21:01

Camara : Nikon D300

Objetivo : Nikkor 24-70 mm. F/2.8G

Distancia focal de la toma : 32 mm.

Apertura de diafragma : F/4

Velocidad obturacion : 88 segundos

Sensibilidad : ISO 400

Balance de blancos : Automatico

Fichero RAW de 14 bits convertido y ligeramente retocado a JPG con software de Nikon View NX2

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. Bueno, aquí dejo la primera fotografía que presento al concurso, RAW procesado con Digital Photo Profesional, con el efecto "HDR"

Dejo una a 1024px de ancho y otra adjunta con 2048px de ancho



Saludos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Aquí dejo mi segunda foto para la categoría "Edición":

Foto con 1024px de alto:



Foto original a 2048px de alto:



Saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

Aquí dejo mi contribución a la sección de edición: Una fotografía panorámica desde la entrada del P.N. "las Tablas", mostrando la evolución de un frente lluvioso sobre el parque.
Obtenida solapando 4 imágenes nativas en jpg con PixMaker (ángulo barrido de unos 180º) y mejorando ligeramente el contraste en la zona de la cortina para resaltarla.


Fecha: 9-02-2010 19:19h   
Cámara: Canon IXUS 970is  
Longitud focal: 35mm. 
Sensibilidad: ISO 100, 
F:10, 
Exposición: 1/80s

----------


## albertillovernel

Grupo escultórico de fantasía en una fuente del S.XIX en Burdeos.


Fotografía tomada en jpg. Editada con filtro HDR y matriz de cambio de color

Versión en alta resolución:

----------

